# Whitewater Geology



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks those are pretty cool videos.....some of the best footage of Gore I've seen,shore based photogs give you a better look at the rapids than headcams ..watched a few, some took too long to load....

For a long time I've had the idea \fantasy \delusion of making a kayak vid called 'Travertine' that focused on running various rivers in limestone\ travertine zones ....these rivers tend to be super photogenic with lots of falls of all sizes that are generally very forgiving low consequence but fun as hell...some are among the most demanding rivers on earth Santo Domingo ( Hotel Charley) and Tzaconeja's tougher sections for example,but many are III to V- plop n drops ...some have closely stacked drops at crazy offset angles that make them fairly technical like Minas Viejas on Salto de Agua falls on the Tulija...any way the areas I dreamed of visiting ( have run some and traveled a lot in some of the areas )with high concentrations of travertine rivers or famous runs are:

east and central Chiapas including parts of Tabasco -Agua Azul,Santo Domingo,Jatate ,Tzaconeja,Chocolja,Usumascinta,Tulija,Macuspana( not run yet?),Corostic

Huasteca Potosina- Valles ,Micos ,Santa Maria,Minas Viejas,etc.

,southern Belize and the Peten,- Moho ,Las Conchas/Chiyu/Chahal/Gracias a Dios /San Pedro,explore Rio Blanco and Pueblo Viejo.,Lanquin and visit Semuc Champey

Arizona -Little Colorado and Fossil....Salt ?

Croatia-Plitvice ( in Vallhala vid ) and Krka 

don' t know much about rivers in SE Asia but China has the same bizarre karst geology ,pyramidic hills , as Belize ,and all those spectacular cone shaped islands off Thailand and Burma some of which you can paddle through sea caves to access an otherwise completely inaccessible open centers that are paradise like micro -climates...Yeti you better get on that for us...anyhoo just a dream,though will probably boat again in Bz \Peten and maybe San Luis Potosi...mere mortals can run some big drops and these places are incredibly beautiful with turquoise water in usually tropical settings...bye


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

edit/clarifications- Minas Viejas OR Salto de Agua not 'on' SAD...Usumascinta does not have travertine drops so much as most of it's tributaries do..

what are some travertine rivers I am overlooking?


----------

